# my p's love trout



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

went fishing yesterday and caught 2 3lb trout and 1 8lb trout had my boy fillet his ass took a few chunks and some guts my rbp tore it up like it was the best thing ever!!! and my convicts loved it too anyone else ever done this? and b4 u guys ask the fish were good those waters are stocked so i know the fish is good plus i fried some yummmmmmm


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How do people prepare fresh cauht food for feedings??? Is there a method or do you just toss it in?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i just tossed it in my boy fillet the fish and i took some of fillet and guts and threw them in they loved it and the convicts loved it more!!!! this is b4 my tank busted







the fish are fresh u know ? right out the lake and theyre stocked


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That would be cool catching ur own food for ur fish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you shoulda thrown the trout in alive and whole








altho I presume even the 3 lbers was a deal bigger than ur p


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

i was just thinking the same thing as i am going fishing in a couple of weeks.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

were did you go fishing t.B?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ITS TOFFEE PIMP TO U LOL naw i went to lake del valle only place ive been in cali to fish and as far as im concerened i aiont goin no where else its sooo beautiful and big fish too


----------

